# what do you want to iron on in Halloween t-shirt



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

I want to to do a little survey here, Halloween is near, and we are here to offer free heat transfer printing samples here, but yes, you need to pay for the shipment if you want one. So, what kind of motif do you prefer?
Any design shows in the attached picture will be send to you free if you contact us on web or Facebook.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm, well I can say that the ones ripping off Minnie Mouse would lead you into some serious infringement charges and a big financial hit to your pocket....
Disney doesn't play around and has a big legal dept.


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

janeyummy said:


> I want to to do a little survey here, Halloween is near, and we are here to offer free heat transfer printing samples here, but yes, you need to pay for the shipment if you want one. So, what kind of motif do you prefer?
> Any design shows in the attached picture will be send to you free if you contact us on web or Facebook.


thank you honey, we will note about this from now on.


----------

